# Barred Midas



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

This guy was the biggest and meanest out of the batch i got from Jeff Rapps. He wont tolerate anything is his tank with him and constantly attacks the other midas through the divider. I have some others for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

nice red on fins


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

whats the location


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

congrads..looks very nice..


----------



## GloomCookie (Dec 30, 2003)

hey do you have the latin name fer this fish? I just picked up a fish that look JUST like this and i havent been able to find any info with pics that matched him... lfs labeled him as "rare" but they didnt have a name......


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Im in so cali. The latin name is Amphilophus Citrinellus "barred". Thanks PACK! I will be providing pictures as he ages. If you are looking for a true "glass banger" cichlid try some citrinellus.







This specific one is ruthless and will attack or kill anything in its tank even at 3".


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I wonder how one of my jd babies would do....probably not good Midas are crazy lol.


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Temperment differs from fish to fish. but in most cases midas would sh*t all over jd's. Jd's are all hype if that in most cases. Great coloration though especially in breeding colors.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I was lucku enough not to get the hype jds though....thats the only reason why I even thought of putting mine against a midas.....any other JD and I wouldnt even have thought of it.

I remember Brian saying his was so vicious it beat up one of his Flowerhorns....


----------

